# table angle on dewalt stand



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

For many years I have owned the DeWalt scroll saw. I even occasionally use it. So far I would place it on my bench and then use a 4×4 block to raise the back of the saw. I have a roll around cart that can be repurposed to holding the scroll saw. I was wondering what angle the official stand places the table at.

Would someone who has the DeWalt scroll saw and stand share the angle?

Also, if you have a personal preference for the angle I would also be interested in that angle.


----------



## lakebound (Feb 6, 2010)

Jesse

As you mentioned, I think the angle is a matter of preference. I experimented with several different angles. I have my saw set this way: the height of the back leg from floor to base of the saw is 35 inches, the height of the front legs from the floor to the base of the saw is 32 inches. This slant works best for me. Experiment
to see what works best for you. Happy scrolling.

Hal H.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

The official stand is adjustable on the back foot. It can be set level or several different angles to the front.


----------

